

Good Product Manager/Bad Product Manager by Ben Horowitz - PStamatiou
http://benhorowitz.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/good-product-manager.pdf

======
PStamatiou
Plaintext version here
[http://www.stanford.edu/class/e140/e140a/handouts/ProductMgm...](http://www.stanford.edu/class/e140/e140a/handouts/ProductMgmt.txt)

